# wahooo



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

wahoo my new to me locos arrived in the mail box today. im pretty stoked about these. Im looking forward to putting them on the track and running them with lots of cars behind them. cant hardly wait both Kato units and dcc already installed ya baby sid happy camper today:smilie_daumenpos: the jewel cases are from different locos


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is the B unit powered?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Is the B unit powered?


yes sir.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice set!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I wonder why the box is talking about a SD7 when what you have is clearly a GP7 A/B set?

Magic

OOPS I typed GP7 instead of F7. Brain dead for a moment.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice! I think you'll be happy with them, they're very quiet and run flawlessly.

I have the same set but without dcc. The first pair were purchased about 20 years ago with 2 of the 4 car sets that made up the Super Chief, and about a month ago I added another pair from the reissue and the third 4 car set. 
Those 4 engines will pull every car in the sets plus all of the freight cars I can fit without breaking a sweat!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I own several Kato F7 and F3s from the first run, they don't run very well. Hope yours run a lot better.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Best of luck with your new trains. :thumbsup:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you guys. i have not run them yet. bought them from ebayer who had a pretty good sized layout. he is selling everything. i probably should test run them hahahaha. maybe today ill set up an oval track and play with them. cant hardly wait. always exciting when you get new toys.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Purty.



rrjim1 said:


> I own several Kato F7 and F3s from the first run, they don't run very well. Hope yours run a lot better.


That's the first time I've heard of KATO's that don't run, well, like a KATO! You should contact the company as they have a reputation for smooth running engines and a reputation to keep up.


----------



## Stephen (Aug 23, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Magic said:


> I wonder why the box is talking about a SD7 when what you have is clearly a GP7 A/B set?
> 
> Magic
> 
> OOPS I typed GP7 instead of F7. Brain dead for a moment.


His last line says "the jewel cases are from different locos"


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well i felt better today so i set up a temp oval track to test the new to me locos. they run pretty good and pretty quite. but im gunna need to adjust the speed. the b unit flat outruns the f unit hahahahaha hope this works


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

video with both units


----------

